

HTC Desire Mobile Phone Fail [video] - xd
http://www.eevblog.com/2011/03/21/eevblog-156-htc-desire-mobile-phone-fail/

======
brk
This is one of the WORST nerd rants I've seen in a while.

He has a 2 minute long video about the fact his HTC phone makes a 4 second
long startup jingle. Which only happens when you power it up or power cycle
it, not an everyday, or even every week thing for most users.

~~~
xd
It's a tad over the top I agree, but that's this guys way. Personally I find
him highly amusing.

